
Global Trade Rules Help China Compromise American Tech - tomdell
https://mobile.nytimes.com/2017/08/02/business/china-trade-trump-technology.html
======
DarkKomunalec
"Beijing has forced a long list of American companies to enter joint ventures
or share research with Chinese players, part of a broader push to create its
own technology giants. From makers of smartphones to chips to electric cars,
American businesses have reluctantly agreed, fearful of losing access to
China, which has the second-largest economy in the world.

...

But China can play a strong defense. The country has broad latitude, under
special rules it negotiated with the World Trade Organization, to maintain
restrictions within its market."

Yet when the president of China called for the US not to pursue protectionist
policies, saying something along the lines of "we must work together in this
global world", our journalists obediently parroted his words, without
mentioning how extremely protectionist China is.

